# Best company to halp with Canadian Visa



## zoclo (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi ! 
Can aonyone tell me which is the best company to help with a Canadian Visa.
(Family with 2 kids)Live in Ireland. Have had a call from Global Visas saying that we have passed all , but read some reviews that were not very good, so am looking for someone else.

Thanks
ZC


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

zoclo said:


> Hi !
> Can aonyone tell me which is the best company to help with a Canadian Visa.
> (Family with 2 kids)Live in Ireland. Have had a call from Global Visas saying that we have passed all , but read some reviews that were not very good, so am looking for someone else.
> 
> ...


Which visa would you be applying for? What do you do for a living? Immigration in Canada is employment driven.


----------



## Zed (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Zoclo
We are in the same situation and agree with what you have heard re agency. So far it seems that there is a skills shortage in the "38 occupations" listed on the CIC website and that if you are qualified for work in one of those categories then that's the way to go. My understanding of the system suggests, it's best to try and secure employment/job offer first, and then apply with the help of your employer.
My opinion is only based on what I've read, so if there is anyone already out there that could help us please do!!! 
Soccer Fan


----------

